# 1000km in Scotland - Mille Alba



## zigzag (15 Sep 2012)

Those who are interested in long distance cycling will find and excellent piece in "Scotland Outdoors" magazine, the article "Going the distance" by Gillian Law (including a couple of photos from my camera). Enjoy!


----------



## frank9755 (15 Sep 2012)

Not a bad article - although they did call Colin the 'winner' - and great photos!


----------

